# I'm looking for a guitar "Vantage VA-810"



## jonnyking76 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm looking for a guitar brand made by Vantage Model VA810 Matsumoku Electric Guitar. It was my first guitar and I want to get back one.

If you have this model made me sign!
I live in the Montreal area

see the images below

Cordially

Jean-Simon


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Try eBay? I saw a Craigslist ad here in Toronto for a VS-695 a couple of weeks back and I've also recently seen ads for two different Vantage basses from the same era - one of them having the aluminum neck and 'split' headstock. Pretty cool bass actually. Friend of mine used to play one in his band back in the late 80s.

Nice guitars - great collection. I have a VS 695 and a couple of Aria Pro IIs, all from the same period, 1980-81. Built like tanks. Here are mine.


----------

